# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 12 لسنة 4  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "تنازع"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة الدستورية العليا*

*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم 19 من نوفمبر سنة 1983.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار / د. فتحى عبدالصبوررئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين: محمد على راغب بليغ ومصطفى جميل مرسى وممدوح مصطفى حسن ومنير أمين عبدالمجيد ورابح لطفى جمعه وفوزى اسعد مرقس.     أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار د./ محمد إبراهيم أبوالعينينالمفوض*
*وحضور السيد / أحمد على فضل الله                                          أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى*

*فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 12 لسنة 4 قضائية  "تنازع".*
*"الإجراءات"**          بتاريخ 29 يوليو سنة 1982 أودع المدعى صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة طالبا وقف تنفيذ الحكم الصادر من هيئة التحكيم فى طلب التحكيم رقم 660 لسنة 1981 وتغليب الحكم الصادر من محكمة استئناف القاهرة فى الاستئناف رقم 2403 سنة 93 ق.*
*          وبعد تحضير الدعوى ، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقرير ابدت فيه الرأى بعدم قبول الدعوى.*
*          ونُظرت الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة حيث التزمت هيئة المفوضين رأيها، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم بجلسة اليوم .*
*"المحكمة"**بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق ، والمداولة .*
*حيث إن الدعوى استوفت أوضاعها الشكلية.*
*حيث إن الوقائع –على مايبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق- تتحصل فى أن ....  كان قد أقام الدعوى رقم 615 لسنة 1976 مدنى كلى شمال القاهرة طالباً الزام بنك ناصر الاجتماعى بصفته "الإدارة العامة لبيت المال" بأن يدفع له مبلغ ثمانية آلاف جنيه من مال المرحومة..... –التى توفيت من غير وارث- المودع لدى البنك الأهلى المصرى وقضت المحكمة بتاريخ 28 أبريل سنة 1976 له بطلباته.*
*ولما طعن بنك ناصر الاجتماعى فى هذا الحكم بالاستئناف رقم 2403 لسنة 93 ق س القاهرة قضى فيه بجلسة 26 مايو سنة 1979 بتأييد الحكم المستأنف المشار إليه. وإذ أقام بنك ناصر الاجتماعى بعد ذلك الدعوى رقم 5496 لسنة 1980 مدنى كلى جنوب القاهرة ضد البنك الأهلى طالباً الحكم له باستحقاقه شهادات الاستثمار وديعة المرحومة... البالغة قيمتها خمسة آلاف جنيه مع نقل قيد هذه الشهادات إلى اسم بنك ناصر الاجتماعى، قضت محكمة القاهرة بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الدعوى ولائياً واحالتها إلى هيئة التحكيم بوزارة العدل حيث قيدت برقم 660 سنة 1981 تحكيم عام وقضى فيها بجلسة 30 أغسطس سنة 1981 بالزام البنك الأهلى المصرى بأن يؤدى إلى بنك ناصر الاجتماعى مبلغ 4983 جنيهاً باقى تصفية شهادات الاستثمار باسم المرحومة... بعد أن عدل بنك ناصر طلباته فى الدعوى لاستحقاق شهادات الاستثمار بمضى أكثر من عشر سنوات على اصدارها.*
*وحيث إن البنك الأهلى المصرى قد ارتأى أن ثمت تناقضاً بين الحكم الصادر من محكمة القاهرة فى الدعوى رقم 615 سنة 1976 والمؤيد استئنافياً فى الاستئناف 2403 سنة 93 ق والحكم الصادر من هيئة التحكيم فى طلب التحكيم رقم 660 سنة 1981 السالف الأشارة إليهما وهما حكمان نهائيان وأن فى أعمال أثر الحكم الصادر من هيئة التحكيم  غبنا له مع براءة ذمته من المبلغ المقضى به وذلك بإيداعه فى 29 يونيو سنة 1981 مبلغ 610 مليم و4932 جنيه باقى تصفية شهادات الاستثمار، فضلاً عن اضافة الحكم المذكور هذا المبلغ إلى ذمة بنك ناصر الاجتماعى دون حق ومخالفته للقانون وخطئة فى تطبيقه، مما حدا به إلى إقامة الدعوى الماثلة بطلب تغليب الحكم الصادر من محكمة استئناف القاهرة المشار إليه والالتفات عن الحكم الصادر من هيئة التحكيم.*
*وحيث إن مناط قبول طلب الفصل فى النزاع الذى يقوم بشأن تنفيذ حكمين نهائيين متناقضين –على ماجرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة- وفقاً للبند "ثالثا" من المادة 25 من قانون المحكمة الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 –هو أن يكون أحد الحكمين صادراً من أية جهة من جهات القضاء أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائى والآخر من جهة أخرى منها وأن يكونا قد حسما النزاع وتناقضا بحيث يتعذر تنفيذهما معا، أما إذا كان التناقض غير قائم بأن كان أحد الحكمين لايتعارض تنفيذه مع تنفيذ  الحكم الآخر فقد انتفى مناط قبول هذا الطلب.*
*وحيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن الحكم الصادر من محكمة شمال القاهرة الابتدائية فى الدعوى رقم 615 سنة 1976 بتاريخ 28 ابريل سنة 1976 والمؤيد استئنافياً فى الاستئناف رقم 2403 سنة 93 ق بتاريخ  25 مايو سنة 1979 لصالح...... لم يقض قبل البنك الأهلى بشىء إذ لم توجه له أية طلبات حتى يعد خصماً حقيقياً فى الدعوى، وانما صدر هذا الحكم بالزام بنك ناصر الاجتماعى بأن يؤدى إلى..... مبلغ ثمانية آلاف جنيه من المودع لدى البنك الأهلى المصرى باسم المرحومة...... التى توفيت من غير وارث وكانت مدينة للمحكوم له، فى حين أن الحكم الصادر من هيئة التحكيم بوزارة العدل فى الطلب رقم 660 سنة 1981 بتاريخ 30 أغسطس سنة 1981 قد قضى بالزام البنك الأهلى المصرى بأن يؤدى لبنك ناصر الاجتماعى مبلغ 4983 جنيهاً قيمة تصفية شهادات الاستثمار وديعة المرحومة بالبنك الأهلى المصرى بعد استحقاقها لمضى عشر سنوات على اصدارها وذلك على أساس أن ملكية هذه الشهادات قد آلت إلى بيت المال –الذى يمثله بنك ناصر الاجتماعى- وفقاً للمادة الأولى من القانون رقم 71 لسنة 1962 لوفاة المرحومة... من غير وارث –وقد اشار هذا الحكم إلى أن إيداع قيمة هذه الشهادات خزينة محكمة عابدين من قبل البنك الأهلى المصرى ليس مبرئاً لذمته قبل بنك ناصر الاجتماعى استناداً إلى أنه قد تم بناء على حجز سابق توقع بتاريخ 10 يونيه سنة 1976 كطلب.... ضد بنك ناصر الاجتماعى تحت يد البنك الأهلى المصرى على شهادات الاستثمار المشار إليها التى لايجوز الحجز عليها قانوناً فى نطاق قيمة خمسة آلاف جنيه وان الحجز المذكور قد أصبح كأن لم يكن بمضى أكثر من ثلاث سنوات عملاً بالمادة 350 من قانون المرافعات.*
*لما كان ما تقدم، فان ما يثيره البنك الأهلى المصرى –المدعى- من قيام تعارض بين الحكمين النهائيين سالفى الذكر لايتحقق به التناقض الذى يؤدى إلى تعذر تنفيذ الحكمين معاً إذ لايحول تنفيذ إيهما دون تنفيذ الآخر لاختلاف المحكوم به والطرف الملزم بالتنفيذ فى كل منهما عن الآخر فهو على ما سلف بيانه فى الحكم الأول الزام بنك ناصر الاجتماعى باداء دين عليه ل....... بينما هو فى الحكم الثانى الزام البنك الأهلى المصرى بقيمة شهادات الاستثمار المخلفة عن المرحومة....، ولايغير من ذلك توقيع المدعى فى الحكم الأول –الدكتور....- بناء على هذا الحكم كسند تنفيذى قبل بنك ناصر الاجتماعى حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير تحت يد البنك الأهلى المصرى وفاء لدينه البالغ 15 مليم و8462 جنيهاً وذلك بتاريخ 10 يونيو سنة 1976 مما أدى إلى التزام البنك الأهلى المصرى بالتقرير بما فى الذمة وقيامه بإيداع مبلغ 20 مليم و3892 جنيهاً بتاريخ الأول من يوليو سنة 1977 وامتناعه عن ايداع شهادات الاستثمار البالغ قيمتها خمسة آلاف جنيه لعدم جواز توقيع الحجز عليها قانونا، كذلك ايداعه قيمة هذه الشهادات ذاتها بعد استحقاقها بتاريخ 29 يونيو سنة 1981، ذلك لأن الايداع الذى تم من البنك الأهلى المصرى كان قد صدر منه بوصفه محجوزاً لديه وليس محكوماً عليه ففى الحكم الصادر لصالح...... على ماسلف بيانه، وبالتالى فلا يعد تنفيذا للحكم المذكور، فضلاً عن أن هذا الايداع قد تم بغير تخصيص للوفاء بالدين المحجوز من أجله إذ علق البنك الاهلى المصرى الوفاء به لمن يستحقه قانوناً. ومن جهة أخرى فان قيمة شهادات الاستثمار –محل الايداع الثانى- التى لايتجاوز مقدارها خمسة آلاف جنيه والتى يقتصر عليها التعارض المدعى به –تعد خارجة عن نطاق تنفيذ الحجز المتوقع كطلب... وذلك لما تقضى به المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 8 لسنة 1965 فى شأن شهادات الاستثمار التى يصدرها البنك الأهلى المصرى من أنه "لايجوز الحجز على قيمة شهادات الاستثمار سالفة الذكر وما تغله من فائدة أو جائزة وكذلك قيمة استردادها أو استحقاقها إلا فيما يجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه سواء كان توقيع الحجز فى حياة مالك الشهادة أو كان بعد وفاته" الأمر الذى يتعلق بالنظام العام لتقرير المشرع عدم جواز هذا الحجز كميزة خاصة لاجتذاب المدخرين نظراً للحاجة العامة التى تدعو إلى تنمية المدخرات من أجل تنفيذ خطة التنمية والبعد بالاقتصاد القومى عن مشاكل التضخم –بل أن المادة 338 من قانون المرافعات توجب على المحجوز لديه أن يفى –رغم الحجز- للمحجوز عليه بما لايجوز حجزة بغير حاجة إلى حكم يصدر بالغاء الحجز أو رفعه عن القدر الذى لايجوز الحجز عليه، ويحتج –فى هذه الحالة- بالوفاء قبل الحاجز. مما مفاده أن إيداع قيمة شهادات الاستثمار المشار إليها والتى لايجوز الحجز عليها قانوناً لايحول دون تنفيذ الحكم الثانى الصادر لصالح بنك ناصر الاجتماعى كما ان تنفيذ الحكم الأخير لايحول دون تنفيذ الحكم الصادر لصالح..... ضد بنك ناصر الاجتماعى وذلك باتباع وسائل التنفيذ الجائزة فى القانون.*
*وحيث إن ما اثاره المدعى من أن الحكم الصادر من هيئة التحكيم بوزارة العدل معيب بمخالفة القانون والخطأ فى تطبيقه ويتعارض مع قواعد الحق والعدالة، ومردود بأن المحكمة الدستورية العليا وهى بصدد الفصل فى مسائل تنازع الاختصاص بين الهيئات القضائية ايجاباً أو سلباً وفى النزاع الذى يقوم بسبب التناقض بين الأحكام النهائية الصادرة منها، ليست جهة طعن فى تلك الأحكام ولاتمتد ولايتها إلى بحث مدى مطابقة تلك الأحكام للقانون*
*وحيث إنه متى انتفى قيام التناقض بين الحكمين محل التداعى على ما سلف بيانه فان الدعوى تكون غير مقبولة.*
*لهذه الأسباب*

*حكمت المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى.*

----------

